# Weissfisch zum Essen?



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

nur mal interessehalber:
Wer angelt (gezielt) Weissfische (ausschliesslich) zum essen?

Und wenn ja, welchen am liebsten?

Brasse, Güster, Giebel, Rotauge, Rotfeder, Karausche, Döbel, Barbe, Nase etc. ???


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Falls ich als glücklichen Beifang eine gute Karausche (mindestens 700-800 Gramm) mal seltenst bekomme, da freut sich der Räucherofen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Habs oben ergänzt um "gezielt" angeln....

Bei uns ists mit Rotaugen sehr schwer geworden.

Hab mir das früher im Herbst immer gerne die größeren gefangen für Bratrotaugen (wie Bratheing) ..

Aber normalerweise ist das für mich auf Weissfisch immer eher Angeln aus Spaß an der Sache...


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habs oben ergänzt um "gezielt" angeln....
> 
> Bei uns ists mit Rotaugen sehr schwer geworden.
> 
> ...





 Für mich generell eine reine Köderbeschaffung.


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Ab und zu mal Brachsen. Durch den Wolf und gut gewürzt als Fischfrikadellen (eigentlich ja Fischpflanzerl, aber das versteht ja dann der Jose wieder nicht  ).


----------



## Revilo62 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

2-3x im Jahr direkt auf Brassen (Blei, Brachsen), wenn es geht so groß wie möglich, für den Räucherofen ( Koteletts) oder ne Ladung Weißfisch ( gemischt) für Fischboulette.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## boot (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

ich weil ich ab und zu gerne mal einen Brassen esse,oder Rotaugen usw.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

In diesem Jahr, bin ich mit Vereinskollegen mal losgezogen um Brachsen für ein gemeinsames Abendessen zu fangen. Ich fing dann relativ flott 2 richtig schöne Exemplare in der 60cm-Klasse, so dass der Bedarf schnell gedackt war. Einer der Mitangler, ein leidenschaftlicher Hobbykoch, hat sie dann zubereitet. Haben wirklich gut geschmeckt und es war eine sehr schöne gemeinschaftliche Aktion!


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*













:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Geile Fotoserie....


----------



## daci7 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Brasse sehr gerne als "falscher Backfisch" oder geräuchert und dafür zieh ich auch mal gezielt los.
Rotaugen und -federn hab ich schon lang nicht mehr zum Essen mitgenommen, höchstens mal "falschen Brathering" draus gemacht ... könnte man echt mal wieder in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## Torkel (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

@Boot
schnüffelt da ein Frettchen an deinen Fischen ?


----------



## u-see fischer (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn ja, welchen am liebsten?
> 
> Brasse, Büster, Giebel, Rotauge, Rotfeder, Karausche, Döbel, Barbe, Nase etc. ???



Meine Frau schickt mich immer mal wieder los, Weissfische zu fangen, sie isst die für ihr Leben gerne. Sie nimmt sehr gerne Rotaugen, Brassen und Barben, Nase hatte ich noch nicht, ebenso sind Karausche und Giebel hier sehr selten. 

Büster hatte ich noch nie. :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Meine Frau schickt mich immer mal wieder los, Weissfische zu fangen, sie isst die für ihr Leben gerne. Sie nimmt sehr gerne Rotaugen, Brassen und Barben, Nase hatte ich noch nicht, ebenso sind Karausche und Giebel hier sehr selten.
> 
> *Büster *hatte ich noch nie. *:m*



Gibt es bei euch auch nicht.:m
 Kommt nur im Schbättzleland vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

schexxxx - ich verbessers ;-)))
DANKE fürs aufmerksam machen..


----------



## phirania (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Dieses Jahr nur ansatzweise,aber nächstes Jahr geziehlt auf große Döbel zum Räuchern.
Mal schauen wie die  so schmecken.
Gibt bei uns ja recht kapitale Brocken so um die 50+/60+ cm.
Rotaugen,wenn mal wieder reichlich vorkommen zum einlegen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Seltenst gezielt -> Brachsen oder Dickköpfe zur Zubereitung von Fischküchle.
Und bald mal Rotaugen zum "Brathering" machen...


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



phirania schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr nur ansatzweise,aber nächstes Jahr geziehlt auf große Döbel zum Räuchern.
> Mal schauen wie die  so schmecken.



Mach da mal lieber "Brathering" draus, oder leg sie auf den Grill und da schön mit Butterschmalz bepinseln. Geräuchert haben sie mir gar nicht geschmeckt. Überhaupt kein Vergleich mit Brassen.

Nasen á la Steckerlfisch ist übrigens auch sehr gut. Aber die sind leider recht selten geworden.


----------



## huawei71 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Wir gehen gezielt auf größere Brassen...die geräuchert sind der Hammer!!


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Lecker ist die Brachsen zu filetieren und dann noch auf der Hautseite immer jeden so 1cm tief einschneiden.
Dann mit frischen Kräutern einreiben, mit Sonnenblumenöl einpinseln und in der Aluschale auf dem Grill bei niedriger hitze braten bis sie schön knusprig sind .
Wenn man Glück hat sind die ganzen gräten dann durchgeggart und man kann die einfach mitessen.

Das mit den Bratheringen würde ich auch mal gerne machen.
Wer zeigt mir wie man die macht? Komm ich dann mit ner Kühlbox Weissfische vorbei


----------



## patricka1982 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Hi 

ich bin auch drei bis viermal gezielt auf die Kleinen aus...

Rotaugen kommen bei mir als Herings- oder Bratheringsersatz ins Glas

Presen/Brasse/Döbel kommen bei mir hauptsächlich in Frikadellenform oder mal als Burger. ab und an wird auch mal der ein oder andere Fisch entsprechend kurzweilig mitgeräuchert!

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Das mit den Bratheringen würde ich auch mal gerne machen.
> Wer zeigt mir wie man die macht? Komm ich dann mit ner Kühlbox Weissfische vorbei


Nur Grundeln gegen Rotaugen tauschen.

So ab 20 - 25 cm (ab 25 cm sindd mir dazu die liebsten) filetiere ich die.
[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer angelt (gezielt) Weissfische (ausschliesslich) zum essen?


ausschließlich nicht, aber den fisch, den ich am häufigsten zum essen entnehme ist das rotauge.
werden gebraten, ein, zwei, oder auch mal drei verputz ich sofort, der rest wird sauer eingelegt.


----------



## Bleizange (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Geräucherte Brasse ist wirklich lecker. Aber Döbel und Rapfen essen? Nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## fishingoutlaw (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Döbel geht gut, er sollte aber schon etwas grösser sein, dann kann man das Filet schneiden und anschliessend zwischen den Gräten das Fleisch rausschneiden.
Gut würzen und im Mehl wenden und kurz in die Friteuse.
Bei uns in der Schweiz nennt man das "Chnusperli" weil die Dinger wirklich knusprig werden. Die feinen Gräten spürt man auch nicht mehr da auch die in der Fritteuse knusprig werden und beim essen einfach nur etwas krunch bringen.


----------



## Bleizange (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



fishingoutlaw schrieb:


> Döbel geht gut, er sollte aber schon etwas grösser sein, dann kann man das Filet schneiden und anschliessend zwischen den Gräten das Fleisch rausschneiden.
> Gut würzen und im Mehl wenden und kurz in die Friteuse.
> Bei uns in der Schweiz nennt man das "Chnusperli" weil die Dinger wirklich knusprig werden. Die feinen Gräten spürt man auch nicht mehr da auch die in der Fritteuse knusprig werden und beim essen einfach nur etwas krunch bringen.



Frittierter Döbel wäre  eine Möglichkeit. Gebraten war er jedenfalls nicht mein Fall, um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren.


----------



## Revilo62 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Leider liest man immer wieder, dass kaum noch Ukelei zu bekommen sind.
Aus Mangel an Sprotten haben wir die in den 80ern manchmal gezielt beangelt und in den Rauch gehangen, lecker.
Meine Mutter hat manchmal die Größten davon in der Art Heringssalat hanseatischer Art oder zu Rollmops verarbeitet.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat manchmal die Größten davon in der Art Heringssalat hanseatischer Art verarbeitet.


das kenn´ ich von meiner mutter auch noch.

ot - weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich die letzte ukel gefangen hab´.


----------



## Ukel (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Nicht gezielt, um sie zu essen, aber vor 2 Wochen mal ein paar Rotaugen mitgenommen, sowohl gebraten als auch eingelegt richtig lecker. Das wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nur mal interessehalber:
> Wer angelt (gezielt) Weissfische (ausschliesslich) zum essen? Und wenn ja, welchen am liebsten?



gezielt wird darauf geangelt um Köderfische zu fangen und für meinen Hund. Ich möchte daraus Wobla machen also Hundeleckerli. Werde aber auch mal dran knabbern, mal schauen wie es so schmeckt. Fischarten: Rotfeder, Rotaugen und Lauben.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Jedes mal wenn ich so meine 25-30 Kilo an Brassen und Rotaugen zusammen habe, geht es ans Werk. Ist zwar eine Heiden Arbeit, aber es lohnt sich daraus Fischbuletten zu machen.:vik:


----------



## Teichbubi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Bin echt überrascht wie viele hier Brassen essen, dass das so verbreitet ist und dass sie gut schmecken sollen war mir gar nicht so bekannt. Habe mal gehört die haben unglaublich viele Gräten. Ich würde das Problem durch saures Einlegen versuchen zu Umgehen, jedoch räuchern die bei euch auch einige. Sollte man da eher auf große Brassen zurückgreifen, oder ist das mit den Gräten doch nicht so schlimm? Schmecken die ähnlich wie Karpfen?


----------



## Andal (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Je größer die Brassen, umso größer die Gräten und große Gräten kriegt man besser aus dem Fleisch. Bei einem Rauchfisch pressiert ja nix, der wird nicht kalt. Da kann man sie in aller Ruhe ziehen. Ger kein Vergleich zu Karpfen. Brassen sind viel besser!


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Wir haben im Verein jemanden, genannt der "Daubelkönig", der geht erst gar nicht mehr mit ner Angel los.
Seine aus Thailand stammende Angetraute jagt alles durch den Wok.
Ich habe mal probiert, die Kleinfische schmecken recht gut und sind kross, so das sie im Ganzen gegessen werden können.
Mir tut es nur etwas um die tausende Brutfische leid, die so über das Jahr verschwinden!

Jürgen

P.S.: Daubel=Senke


----------



## Revilo62 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Wenn es sich extrem auf den Bestand bemerkbar macht, vorallem im geschlossenen Vereinsgewässer, dann sollte man zumindest mal mit ihm drüber reden. Er könnte ja dann evtl. ausweichen, es gibt sicher bei Euch auch Gewässer, denen es gut bekommen würde.

Tight Lines :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



> Wenn es sich extrem auf den Bestand bemerkbar macht, vorallem im geschlossenen Vereinsgewässer,


Ne, dass ist mehr gefühlt, der See ist 160ha groß und es gibt genügend Stellen, wo der vor lauter Schilf mit seiner Daubel gar nicht ans Wasser kommt!
Wenn dies allerdings noch mehr Leute machen würden, dann wäre es wirklich angebracht, da mal ein Wörtchen drüber zu reden!

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Ich hab auch mal Ukis beim räuchern mit reingehängt. Nie wieder, man denkt man frisst eine Drahtbürste (Gräten).

In meiner Jugend haben wir im Winter Eisplötze geangelt. Die wurden gebraten und sauer eingelegt. Haben sehr gut geschmeckt. 
Im Frühjahr wurden Karauschen geangelt, dann gab es immer Maikrutschen in Butter.


----------



## Mitschman (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Ich hab dieses Jahr (... erstes Angeljahr ...) ein paar Dutzend Rotaugen mitgenommen. Manche wurden bratheringsartig eingelegt, aber die allermeisten hab ich filetiert und dann mit oder ohne Panade in die Pfanne gelegt. Sogar der heiklen Tochter hat's geschmeckt.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



> In meiner Jugend haben wir im Winter Eisplötze geangelt. Die wurden gebraten und sauer eingelegt. Haben sehr gut geschmeckt.



Der Herbst und Winter ist ohnehin die richtige Jahreszeit für Weißfische, die dann auch schmecken.
Im Sommer wenn der grüne Schiss rausläuft beim abhaken, schmecken diese nämlich auch entsprechend muffig!

Jürgen


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

was meinst du genau? Wieso schmecken die im Winter besser?


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Im Sommer wenn der grüne Schiss rausläuft..





Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ...Wieso schmecken die im Winter besser?




weil weißschiss :m


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



> was meinst du genau? Wieso schmecken die im Winter besser?


Die Rotaugen und Rotfedern fressen im Sommer viel Pflanzenmaterial, Algen und nehmen den entsprechenden Geschmack an.
Deshalb läuft es dann auch grün aus der Kimme raus, wenn man sie anfasst, beim Abhaken z.B..
In meinem verkrauteten Baggersee sind sie dann fast ungeniesbar.
Im Winter dagegen Delikatesse!

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Ich weiß nicht woher ich es weiß, aber Weißfische isst man nur im Winter.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



> Ich weiß nicht woher ich es weiß, aber Weißfisch(e) isst man nur im Winter.



Altes Anglerwissen!

Das Problem ist halt, sie sind im Sommer leichter zu fangen.
So einige Vereinskollegen behelfen sich damit, dass sie die Fische wässern/hältern.
Dies bedeutet, sie kommen einige Wochen (4-6) in Regentonnen, oder 1000L Plastikcontainer, ohne Futter!
Dann ist der muffige Algengeschmack raus.
Das sind dann auch die Jungs, die jederzeit gute Köfis zur Hand haben!

Jürgen


----------



## TrevorMcCox (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Also das mit den Lauben die man wie Sprotten räuchern kann interessiert mich schon allerdings stell ich es mir sehr aufwändig vor, die Fische alle auszunehmen. Wenn da jemand mal eine Anleitung posten kann wie man die am besten räuchern kann würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Also das mit den Lauben die man wie Sprotten räuchern kann interessiert mich schon allerdings stell ich es mir sehr aufwändig vor, die Fische alle auszunehmen. Wenn da jemand mal eine Anleitung posten kann wie man die am besten räuchern kann würde ich mich freuen



schon mal ausgenommene geräucherte sprotten gefunden?


wäre im übrigen nur ein geschickter schnitt, dann kann man kiemen und innereien in einem arbeitsgang entfernen. beim nächsten urlaub im süden mal zuschauen auf 'nem fischmarkt


----------



## zokker (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Altes Anglerwissen!
> 
> Das Problem ist halt, sie sind im Sommer leichter zu fangen.



Bei uns ist es andersrum. Im Spätherbst, Winter ziehen die großen Seeplötze in Schwärmen aus den Seen in die Kanäle.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Kann man denn Lauben unausgenommen essen oder ist davon abzuraten?


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Kann man denn Lauben unausgenommen essen oder ist davon abzuraten?



also nochmal in den süden:
evtl. hast du schon mal gegrillte sardinen gegessen, die waren sicher nicht ausgenommen. man isst einfach drumherum.
wie auch bei sprotten, wenn man etwas etepetete ist.

ich schätze mal, dass es mit lauben ebensogut geht.


----------



## Andal (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Lauben schmecken frittiert sehr gut. Einfach so zubereiten wie am Mittelmeer mit den Sardellen. Und sauber Knofelsoße dazu! #6


----------



## Isarfischerin (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Döbel schmeckt delikat. Ich schneide die Filets von der Karkasse, wolfe sie zweimal und veredele sie zu feinsten Fischpflanzerln.

Brassen mag ich gern wie Bratheringe zubereitet.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Andal (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Was ich nie wieder auf dem Teller brauche, ist Aland, auch Nerfling genannt. Gelbliches Fleisch... baatzig, wie Pappmache mit Drahteinlage! #d


----------



## boot (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Torkel schrieb:


> @Boot
> schnüffelt da ein Frettchen an deinen Fischen ?


*Jo das ist 1 Frettchen von 3 .*


----------



## boot (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Die Weißfische Rotaugen und Brassen aus der Schlei sind sehr gut im  -geschmack, anders als die aus einem Teich die können nach Modder  schmecken.


----------



## uwe2855 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Ich fische jetzt auch gezielt auf Rotaugen und Co. Rotaugen um die 25cm als Brathering sauer eingelegt sind schon lecker. Ab 27cm wird filetiert und mit Reifer zu Matjes verarbeitet. Schmeckt noch besser. Auch bei größeren um die 37cm lösen sich die Gräten auf. Mit Brassen um die 40cm hab ich das auch probiert. Noch besser.
Beide Methoden der Zubereitung haben den Vorteil, das sie ziemlich lange haltbar sind. Also mal eben an den Kühlschrank, Fisch auf den Teller und fertig.
Habe ich sehr viel Fisch, mach ich mir die Mühe und verarbeite sie zu Frikadellen. Am Besten eignen sich dicke Brassen. Frikadellen fertig braten und einfrieren. Aber auch die Mühe lohnt sich.

Uwe


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nur mal interessehalber:
> Wer angelt (gezielt) Weissfische (ausschliesslich) zum essen?
> 
> Und wenn ja, welchen am liebsten?
> ...


 
Brassen angle ich ganz gezielt zur Verwertung. Die kleinen (bis 30cm) werden filetiert, eingeschnitten und dann entweder in Fischsuppe verwendet oder gebraten, größere werden auch filtetiert und dann entweder zu Klops verarbeitet oder auch gebraten (1:1 wie Karpfen).

Rotaugen und Rotfedern sind in meinen Gewässern leider geschützt. Sonst verwerte ich die größeren Exemplare genau so wie kleine Brassen.

Döbel und Barbe mag ich nicht. Kommt zu 100% zurück.
Giebel werden selten verarbeitet. Karauschen sind hier selten und kommen daher zurück.


----------



## Isarfischerin (12. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was ich nie wieder auf dem Teller brauche, ist Aland, auch Nerfling genannt. Gelbliches Fleisch... baatzig, wie Pappmache mit Drahteinlage! #d


Stimmt. Etwas davon im Fischpflanzerlbrät ist problemlos vertretbar. Aber solo... neee, mag ich auch nicht.

Grüße
Isarfischerin


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Was jedenfalls für meinen Gaumen ein echtes Leckerli ist, ist die Mairenke .

Sie hat irgendwie ein heringsartiges Aroma, das man mögen muss. Aber als frittierte Filets, als Falscher Brathering, oder Würzfisch in Fischpflanzerl einfach eine Schau. Wenn die im Frühsommer wieder aus der oberen Alz in den Chiemsee zogen, war das ein Pflichttermin. Obendrein gehen die Schiedlinge, oder Seelauben, wie man sie auch noch nennt, an einer leichten Quiverrute ab, wie das sprichwörtliche Rote Moped.


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

In der Schonzeit geh ich gern mit der Feeder oder Pickerrute auf kleine Rotfedern, Augen und Brassen los. Daraus wird dann lecker Backfisch gemacht!  Ausserdem macht die Angelei wenns mal läuft richtig Spaß! Ich komm teilweilweise nicht mal mehr dazu eine zu rauchen zwischendurch...


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

stimmt, macht tatsächlich auch bisschen Spaß. Ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich nicht sogar meine Fliegenrute nehme... 18er Haken mit einer Made bestückt. Dann kommt die Rute wenigstens mal ab und zu zum Einsatz. |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (12. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



> Ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich nicht sogar meine Fliegenrute nehme... 18er Haken mit einer Made bestückt. Dann kommt die Rute wenigstens mal ab und zu zum Einsatz. |supergri



Bei uns stehen die Weißfische im Winter so ab 7,50m abwärts, da musst du deine Made an der Fusselflitsche erst mal hinkriegen!

Jürgen


----------



## Bleizange (12. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Altes Anglerwissen!
> 
> 
> ...dass sie die Fische wässern/hältern.
> ...



Gefangenen Friedfisch auf diese Art und Weise "genießbar" zu machen war früher gang und gäbe. Da wurde nicht gleich alles am Wasser abgeschlagen, was man später noch verzehren wollte. Egal ob Karpfen, Schleie, Brassen usw. Aber das war eben früher ...

Nach meiner Meinung sind es die vielen und vor allem teilweise sehr kleinen Gräten, die den ein oder anderen Angler vom Verzehr abhalten. Zu Unrecht wie ich finde. Der Hecht hat zum Beispiel auch viele Gräten und ist geschmacklich überhaupt nicht mein Fall.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei uns stehen die Weißfische im Winter so ab 7,50m abwärts, da musst du deine Made an der Fusselflitsche erst mal hinkriegen!
> 
> Jürgen



Ist doch kein Akt |supergri


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

gibt´s eigentlich auch leute, die gerne barben essen?


----------



## Andal (13. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Ich kannte einen. Der hat das jedenfalls behauptet. Ich habe nie auch nur eine Gabel voll davon probiert.


----------



## PAFischer (13. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Ich nehme Barben gerne mal mit und mache aus denen zusammen mit Brassen Fischpflanzerl.


----------



## Mikesch (13. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Barbe geräuchert ist lecker.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

wurde schon in verschiedenen threads bequatscht...nicht die nahrung ist entscheidend, sondern bestimmte algen/bakterien...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232478&page=2


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



mikesch schrieb:


> Barbe geräuchert ist lecker.



Meine Meinung: Barbe geräuchert ist die einzige Zubereitungsart, nach der dieser Fisch halbwegs genießbar ist. Das Grätenproblem wird aber gerade beim Räuchern leider gar nicht abgeschwächt.

 Barben dürfen bei mir zu 100% auf Zurücksetzen hoffen, selbst wenn sie sich eine goldene Kette umbinden.


----------



## Jose (14. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Barbe geräuchert ist die einzige Zubereitungsart, nach der dieser Fisch halbwegs genießbar ist...



stimmt definitiv nicht.
ehrlich, rhein bei bonn, als barbenregion definiert und tatsächlich voller guter und sicher zu fangender barben, hab ich mich mal auf eine gefreut. kurze freude. jede geht zurück.

am Tarn, schwierigstes wasser, da hatte ich mal eine um die 2 kg. da zamping, in alufolie mit zwiebel salz pfeffer auf grill gedünstet, das war eine der leckersten fischmahlzeiten ever.
gräten, klar, fingerfood erst recht klar, das fleisch und der geschmack hervorragendst.


die rheinbarbe war ganz anders. sehr schade


----------



## Andal (14. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Bei einem Fisch kann man nie wirklich wissen, ob er noch Rogen in sich trägt, oder ob er schon wieder Rogen angesetzt hat. Dieser Rogen ist und macht die Barbe aber unbekömmlich, einige sprechen sogar von giftig. Leider kann man aber bei Barben die Geschlechter äußerlich nicht erkennen. Das sind mir einfach zu viele Unwägbarkeiten, um auf Verdacht einen Fisch abzuschlagen, womöglich für die Mülltonne abzuschlagen. Nur um dann am Ende festzustellen, dass er mir überhaupt nicht schmeckt. Also gehen Barben immer und überall wieder zurück.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Jose schrieb:


> da zamping, in alufolie mit zwiebel salz pfeffer auf grill gedünstet, das war eine der leckersten fischmahlzeiten ever.
> gräten, klar, fingerfood erst recht klar, das fleisch und der geschmack hervorragendst.



Ist halt alles Geschmackssache. Manche mögen auch keinen Hecht, für den ich wiederum mit Kräutern gefüllt gebacken oder als Ragout (Hab mir für eine gute Flasche Grappa das Rezept vom Koch eines Restaurants am Gardasee geben lassen. Das Essen war ein Traum.) viel stehen lasse.


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Ich habe 2 begeisterte Abnehmer für Klodeckel ( Brassen ), für die sie sogar Karpfen links liegen lassen.
 Geschmackssache; meins ist es nicht. Wobei ich weder Brassen noch Karpfen mag. ( Bin mehr der Hecht/Zander und Salzwasserfisch-Fan )


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 begeisterte Abnehmer für Klodeckel ( Brassen ), für die sie sogar Karpfen links liegen lassen.
> Geschmackssache; meins ist es nicht. Wobei ich weder Brassen noch Karpfen mag. ( Bin mehr der Hecht/Zander und Salzwasserfisch-Fan )



Ich hatte gerade ein leckeres Karpfenfilet zum Mittag. Brassen ziehe ich dem Karpfen trotzdem geschmacklich immer vor. Ist aus meiner Sicht einer der schmackhaftesten Friedfische, übertroffen nur noch von der Plötze.


----------



## thanatos (15. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Plötzen,Rotfedern,Bleie naja Barsche waren mir schon lieber .Ein Döschen
Salz gehörte mit zum Angelkram und auch die Streichhölzer.Am offnen
Feuer gegart ganz bekömmlich ,aber vor ca 59 Jahren hat der Hunger auch noch eine Rolle gespielt und der ist ja bekanntlich der beste Koch.
Heute hab ich eine unerklärliche Abneigung gegen Weißfische.Leider.


----------



## Brummel (19. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

@thanatos #h,

frag mal "Admin Thomas", der hat in Bezug auf Weißfische schon viele Erfahrungen weitergegeben, wer nicht nur (grätenfreien) Fisch aus der Supermarktruhe "geniessen" will sollte sich auch mal mit den "minderwertigen", aber trotzdem leckeren Fischarten auseinander setzen.
Naja, Fisch (nicht Fischstäbchen, sondern richtigen Fisch mit Gräten und so...|bigeyes) essen will halt gelernt sein... .


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Das alles kannste mit Weissfich machen (als Farce oder eingelegt):
[youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]

[youtube1]J6KSzt3QlY4[/youtube1]

[youtube1]S_ZWpEgQnA4[/youtube1]

[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## Brummel (19. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

:vik::m#6

glaub das "Schriftstück" hieß damals "Bratfisch und mehr", von F&F wenn ich mich nicht irre.
War ja für mich nichts Neues, aber schön zu erfahren daß auch andere einen ähnlichen Geschmack haben...


----------



## 42er barsch (19. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

hi,

ich bin weissfisch-fan.

es gibt unzählige varianten weissfisch schmackhaft zuzubereiten, aus diesem grund gehe ich, in letzter zeit viel zu selten, gezielt auf weissfisch.

sei es auf brassen, barben, rapfen oder döbel zum räuchern

oder rotaugen, ukelei, güstern und kleine brassen zum einlegen oder frikadellen machen.

rotaugen nach bismark-art sind auch lecker. guckst du.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279470

gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Brummel schrieb:


> :vik::m#6
> 
> glaub das "Schriftstück" hieß damals "Bratfisch und mehr", von F&F wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> War ja für mich nichts Neues, aber schön zu erfahren daß auch andere einen ähnlichen Geschmack haben...


Stimmt, so hiess das ..


----------



## Brummel (19. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Hatte mir letztens mal 2 große Rapfen mitgenommen, auch nicht grad der grätenfreieste Fisch.
Erst geräuchert und dann gewürzt und durchgedreht zu einer leckeren Paste als Brotaufstrich oder auch Beigabe zu einer Fischsuppe.
Man kann jeden Fisch verwerten den man fängt... (ok, Silberfische ausgenommen...) :q
Gaaaanz früher haben wir sogar Ukeleien frittiert, aber die werden hier auch immer seltener.


----------



## kreuzass (20. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Weißfisch je nach Größe entsprechend zubereitet ist schon eine feine Sache. Brassen geräuchert oder als Fischfrikadelle. Rotaugen & Rotfedern gebraten oder auch als Fischfrikadelle. Döbel geräuchert, gebraten oder als Fischfrikadelle. Alles irgendwo ziemlich geil und zum reinlegen. Nur mit den Fischsuppen habe ich es nicht so. Irgendwo nicht mein Ding.


----------



## thanatos (23. November 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

:m @ Brummel
ist alles ne Sache des persöhnlichen Geschmacks und der 
ändert sich leider im Alter ganz schön dolle. Viele Sachen 
die ich vor 10 Jahren bis zum fast kot.... in mich rein gestopft
habe sind mir heut egal,z.B in Butter gebratene Forellen.
Und noch was ich würde nie eine Fischart als minderwetig bezeichnen ,nicht mal die ,die ich noch nie gemocht habe,
wie Aal und Lachs ,wenn ich sie mal als Beifang habe 
-dankbare Abnehmer gibt es immer.#6


----------



## FlorianM32 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Super Videos Thomas9904!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Danke Dir !!
So ein Lob freut uns doch immer!


----------



## warenandi (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

In was für einer Tiefe beangelt ihr denn momentan eure Rotaugen und Rotfedern?


----------



## Brachsenfan (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Wie mein Board-Name fange ich am liebsten Weißfsch, im Speziellen Brachsen, und die natürlich auch zum Essen!
Als Fischküchli sehr lecker! 
Und die Großen sind geräuchert wirklich ausgezeichnet!
Aber auch Rotaugen/Rotfedern sind als "Meefischli"(frittiert), als Filet aus der Pfanne, als "Brat-Rotaugen"(sauer eingelegt) oder in Groß auch gerne Geräuchert sehr lecker!
Dies nur, um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## fischbär (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Seit wir entdeckt haben, dass man die Gräten aus 50 cm + Brassen sehr gut beim essen herausbekommt, braten wir die Rückenfilets einfach mit Salz und Butter. Top+


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Wie links zu sehen, gehe ich gerne mal gezielt auf Brassen.
Zum Grillen in Alufolie nehm ich die Filets, nur mit Salz, Pfeffer und ein wenig Zitrone. Oder die kleineren als Bratbrasse sauer eingelegt.

Wenn man sich in Portugal im Restaurant mal durch die Sardinen und Sardellen durchgekämpft hat, gibts auch keine Probleme mehr, Fische mit vielen Gräten zu essen, ist halt alles ne Sache der Übung, dann klapps auch mit dem Nachbarn, ähh... Weißfisch.

PS: wenn ich gezielt auf einen Fisch angel, dann ist es mir auch wichtig diesen vernünftig zu verwerten. Ist man, glaube ich, der Kreatur irgendwie schuldig.


----------



## epo (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Die Bauchlappen der großen Brassen sind geräuchert ein Genuss und gräten gibt es dabei nur die ganz großen. Zieh ich jeder Forelle vor.

Auch Brassen als Bierfisch in Malzbier gekocht ist sehr lecker.


----------



## boot (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Noch kann man ja Weissfische fangen ,ist ja noch nicht zu Kalt.


----------



## boot (15. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Na alle da , war ein test|sagnix


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Nööö, is schönes Wetter, wir sind alle am Wasser. Und zwischen Dezember und heute hat sich sicher viel getan, in Sachen neues Tackle, da wird gerade ausprobiert was geht. Oder die fotografieren sich gerade beim KSC#c


----------



## Carsten_ (17. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Ist nicht zu kalt für Weißfisch, die gehen auch bei so Temperaturen. Wenn vielleicht auch nicht so gut :q

 Und zum Thema...

 Ích angele gezielt auf Weißfisch und nehme den Großteil auch tatsächlich zum Verzehr mit: #:

 -Brassen (Bisher eine, 54cm, war schon sehr lecker. Haben wir in Kottelets geschnitten, meliert und frittiert)
 -Rotaugen (meine Hauptbeute, meliert und gebraten, als Fleischfrikadellen und eingelegt)

 Eine Frage hätte ich da mal, ich habe neulich als erstes Mal ein dutzend Rotaugen einegelegt. Das Rezept war grob: halb Wasser, halb Essig (normales günstiges Essig?), 3EL Zucker, Zucker karamellisiert, Wacholderbeeren, Essigkörner und noch ein paar Gewürze... #c
 Die Rotaugen waren nach 4-5 Tagen herrlich zart, einzig: Sie schmeckten total nach Essig. |bigeyes Ok das erwartet man ja auch bei sauer eingelegt, aber die hier schmeckten annähern nur nach Essig.  Ich habe mir einen Geschmack in Richtung der gekauften Bratheringe ausgemalt. Klar, Rotauge ist kein Hering, aber im Gegensatz zu meinem Sud finde ich den gekauften erheblich leckerer und meinen quasi scheixxe. 

 Hat wer eine Idee was hier falsch lief? #4

 Gruß 
 Carsten


----------



## Andal (17. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Die Mischung aus mildem Essig und dem karamellisierten Zucker macht den Unterschied. Der Essig sollte auch gut aufgekocht werden, um von der scharfen Säure zu verlieren. Da musst du dich herantasten.


----------



## Carsten_ (17. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort Andal,

Zucker würde ich nächstes mal einfach die doppelte Menge nehmen (waren diesmal insgesamt 6EL auf 1,4l Sud).

Der günstige 1,- Essig, glaube 5%ig, ist aber in Ordnung?
Gut durchkochen heißt ordentlich aufkochen oder länger köcheln lassen?

 Das Rezept war im übrigen in etwa so:
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/839191188972799/Falsche-Bratheringe-aus-Rotaugen.html

 Und ich sehe gerade dass ich scheinbar nur die Hälfte an Zucker verwendet habe #q


----------



## Carsten_ (17. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Oder hat wer ein Rezept welches an die gekauften Bratheringe ran reicht?
 Bald will ich versuch zwei starten ...


----------



## Andal (17. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Der billige Haushaltsessig, schlimmstes Beispiel ist der von Aldi (kann man echt nur zum entkalken und putzen hernehmen!), ist ja einfachster Industrieessig, arm an Aroma. Es sollte also schon mindestens ein halbwegs würziger Weinessig sein, der von Haus aus nicht so eine beissende Säure mitbringt.

Der fertig zu kaufende Brathering ist mir persönlich zu fade. Ich gebe gerne noch Piment, Senf- und Dillsaat und getrocknete Chillies mit in den Sud


----------



## Carsten_ (17. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Ok also vorher zum Edeka, die lieben ja Lebensmittel, und beraten lassen.
Die haben im Gegensatz zum Alditeam auch noch Ahnung :q

 Und natürlich hatte ich letztens mal den günstigen G&G Essig für 99Cent oder so |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

300 ml Weisswein, 300 ml Essig, 
4 EL Zucker (bzw. nach Geschmack)
1 EL Salz (bzw. nmach Geschmack
Pfeffermühle, Lorbeerblatt, Nelke, Wacholder, 4 EL Senfsaat, 
Alles zusammen in Pott, soviel Zwiebelstreiefen rein, dass gerade noch Brühe über den Zwiebeln steht, alles aufkochen, 5 Minuten köcheln, abkühlen lassen und dann Fisch drin einlegen.

Siehe auch, praktisch gleiches Rezept:
[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## Carsten_ (17. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

okay wird probiert, ich werde berichten wie es war...
 dauert natürlich etwas 

 Danke euch


----------



## muddyliz (17. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Hallo Carsten, schau mal auf meiner Homepage nach, da findest du etliche Rezepte für sauer eingelegte Fische. Besonders empfehlen kann ich das Rezept mit Rotwein.


----------



## Carsten_ (17. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

wird gemacht #6


----------



## Matthias_R (18. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Hallo Carsten, wenn ich Bratplötze einlege, schmecke ich den Sud immer ab. Der Geschmack muss angenehm sei, da der Fisch ihn doch deutlich annimmt. ich nehme 1 Teil Essig auf 2 Teile Wasser, und dann ordentlich zuckern. Es ist auch eine gute Idee, einen leckeren Kräuteressig zu verwenden. 
 5%-Essig ist gut, nur ja keine Essigessenz.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Geräucherter Brassen (das Schwanzstück ist nicht ganz so Grätig) ist extrem Lecker.


----------



## boot (18. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 300 ml Weisswein, 300 ml Essig,
> 4 EL Zucker (bzw. nach Geschmack)
> 1 EL Salz (bzw. nmach Geschmack
> Pfeffermühle, Lorbeerblatt, Nelke, Wacholder, 4 EL Senfsaat,
> ...



#6Thomas aber eine frage habe ich doch noch an dich, hast du Grundeln schon einmal geräuchert?


lg ole#h


----------



## boot (23. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Geräucherter Brassen (das Schwanzstück ist nicht ganz so Grätig) ist extrem Lecker.



OK ich muß grade lachen ,ich hatte mal eine Freundin die sagte das auch.
Lg


----------



## Riesenangler (24. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Das es lecker ist oder nicht so Grätig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

ne, geräuchert hab ich noch keine - aber sowohl fritiert wie sauer eingelegt merkste nicht mal das Rückgrat und kannst das locker mit essen..

Hat mich (gerade beim nur fritieren) auch selber gewundert...


----------



## Carsten_ (24. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*

Ich habe gestern im übrigen nach Thomas seinem Rezept neuen Sud zum einlegen gemacht. Diesmal mit hochwertigerem Essig und anstatt Wasser Weißwein und etwas großzügiger mit Gewürzen. 

Schmeckte schon einmal ganz anders, kräftiger und leckerer.

Jetzt 4 Tage warten bis zur Verköstigung.

Die Schande: Ich habe nur zwei eingelegt, nicht dass es wieder nicht schmeckt. Dafür sind mir die Fischis auch zu schade. Wenn es lecker wird, kann ich meine Truhe leer machen 

Eingelegte Fische sollen sich ja im Kühlschrank gut und gerne 2-3 Wochen halten, kann man die irgendwie noch haltbarer machen? Heiß ins Glas und dadurch vakuumisiert oder so?


 Gruß
 Carsten  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Weissfisch zum Essen?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern im übrigen nach Thomas seinem Rezept neuen Sud zum einlegen gemacht. Diesmal mit hochwertigerem Essig und anstatt Wasser Weißwein und etwas großzügiger mit Gewürzen.
> 
> Schmeckte schon einmal ganz anders, kräftiger und leckerer.


na siehste ;-)

Wenn die Fische im Sud (immer bedeckt!) liegen, Du nicht mit blossen Händen reingreifst (Gabel verwenden) und den Fisch immer schön verschlossen hältst und Deine Frau nicht energiesparen will, sondern nen kalten Kühlschrank (um die 2 Grad), dann kannste das Filet mit dem Sud locker 6 Wochen im Kühlschrank halten.


----------

